# J'ai le/un rhume - article défini/indéfini



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut forum,

J'écrivais à une copine (qui est du dessus de la Loire, cette précision a son importance !) que j'avais le rhume (je ne l'ai plus, merci  ! ).
Surprise : elle m'écrit qu'elle trouve cette façon de parler typique de Marseille, m'assurant qu'on entend ailleurs « j'ai un rhume »...
Pourtant on dit bien partout « j'ai la varicelle / la grippe / la rougeole... etc ».

Je m'interroge donc (et vous par la même occasion) : est-ce bien typique de Marseille, du Midi de la France ou est-ce que ça s'étend à tout le Sud-Est, voire à tout le Sud ? 
Et comment interprèteriez-vous ce « le » ? 

J'ai ma petite idée mais je ne veux pas vous influencer maintenant... 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, alors _a priori_ moi je dis comme toi : _j'ai *le* rhume_ (avec un _e_ ; sans, je dis plutôt : _j'ai *du* rhum_… ). Mais il est vrai que le Midi et l'Est ou même la Suisse ont plusieurs tournures communes qui sont différentes du reste de la France…

Cela dit, _j'ai *un* rhume_ ne me choque pas du tout. « Pire », je pourrais bien parfois l'employer à l'insu de mon plein gré !


----------



## mickaël

Salut Karine,

Moi j'ai tendance à dire ni l'un, ni l'autre, mais plutôt *"je suis enrhumé"*. 
Mais à choisir entre tes deux propositions, je préfère "j'ai un rhume". Sinon je dirais "J'ai *le* rhume des foins".

*Edit*: Si on dit plutôt "j'ai un rhume", ce ne serait pas parce qu'il y en a de plusieurs sortes ? Tout comme l'otite ou la sinusite, par exemple.


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est bizarre, je n'avais jamais réfléchi à ça. 
Donc, en effet, je dis : "J'ai la tuberculose, la gale, la peste, la crève" mais je dis "J'ai un rhume" :-/

Quant à donner une interprétation de "le" pour "le rhume", je ne saurais dire car je viens de me rendre compte que cela ne semble pas très logique au final  En tout cas, le CNRTL dit aussi "un rhume"


----------



## mickaël

Si on dit plutôt "j'ai un rhume", ce ne serait pas parce qu'il y en a de plusieurs sortes ? Tout comme l'otite ou la sinusite, par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, parce qu'on dit (enfin… *je* dis) _j'ai *la* grippe_ alors qu'il existe de nombreuses variétés de ce virus.

Au fait, pour la sinusite et l'otite je dirais comme toi – exclusivement : _j'ai *une* sinusite_, _j'ai *une* otite_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Boi, che dis, je chuis enrhubée, ch'ai un rhube ou ch'ai le rhube .

Je suis enrhumé(e) c'est la formule sociale de bon aloi (n'est-ce pas MC ?)
J'ai un rhume c'est une formule neutre.
J'ai le rhume, c'est le rhume habituel, celui que j'ai au moins une fois par an... (il y a un peu de familiarité, de distance - c'est pas si grave - et de fatalisme).

Enfin, je crois...


----------



## mickaël

Maître Capello said:


> Non, parce qu'on dit (enfin… *je* dis) _j'ai *la* grippe_ alors qu'il existe de nombreuses variétés de ce virus.
> 
> Au fait, pour la sinusite et l'otite je dirais comme toi – exclusivement : _j'ai *une* sinusite_, _j'ai *une* otite_.


Il existe l'otite externe, l'otite interne, l'otite moyenne, etc (merci wikipedia ! )
Il existe la sinusite maxillaire, la sinusite sphénoïdale, etc
Il existe le rhume de cerveau, le rhume des foins, le rhume de hanche.

Mais en ce qui concerne la grippe, il n'y a pas vraiment de symptômes si différents qui permettent de donner un nom différent même si c'est causé par un virus différent chaque année. (ça fait beaucoup de "différent" dans la même phrase, je sais ! )

Non ? 

Edit: Quoique, on parle de grippe aviaire et compagnie maintenant... Mais bon, c'est récent.


----------



## fetchezlavache

J'ai un gros rhume. J'ai le rhume.


----------



## tilt

Je dis aussi _j'ai *un *rhume_, et _j'ai *le *rhume_ me semble très étrange.

On dit certes _j'ai la grippe, la rougeole, le cancer_, mais on dit aussi _j'ai une indigestion, une cirrhose_, ou, comme mentionné précédemment, _une otite, une sinusite_.
L'article défini n'est tout simplement pas la règle !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

J'ai le rhume (juste pour les besoins de ce fil ), j'ai un rhume carabiné / J'ai un de ces rhumes.
(Mais je suis à moitié du sud alors mon témoignage ne vaut pas grand chose )

Au revoir


----------



## itka

Que j'aie _*un *_rhume ou *le* rhume (et en effet, j'ai indifféremment l'un ou l'autre) mon avis comptera peu, car _a priori,_ je devrais parler comme Karine...


----------



## CapnPrep

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le nombre de variétés qui compte. Enfin, peut être pour "un cancer", mais si quelqu'un me dit "J'ai une sinusite", je ne lui demande pas "Ah bon, laquelle ?"

Vu les exemples évoqués dans ce fil, je dirais qu'on a tendance à employer l'article défini pour les maladies contagieuses et l'article indéfini pour les autres maladies et troubles, qui se développent "spontanément". En même temps, tous les francophones n'ont pas un diplôme de médecine, il ne faut pas s'attendre à ce que ça soit scientifiquement exact dans tous les cas.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Vu les exemples évoqués dans ce fil, je dirais qu'on a tendance à employer l'article défini pour les maladies contagieuses et l'article indéfini pour les autres maladies et troubles, qui se développent "spontanément".


C'est peut-être une « tendance », mais elle n'est pas absolue.

En effet, nombre de cancers ne sont pas dus à des agents infectieux… (_Cancer_ est comme _rhume_ : on dit soit _avoir *un* cancer_, soit _avoir *le* cancer_.)

En outre, les otites et sinusites peuvent être d'origine virale ou bactérienne et donc contagieuses…


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> C'est peut-être une « tendance », mais elle n'est pas absolue.


C'est pour cela qu'on l'appelle une « tendance », en fait.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> C'est pour cela qu'on l'appelle une « tendance », en fait.


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ta supposition est à mon avis sans réel fondement…


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Il faut dire : _J'ai une infection des voies respiratoires supérieures (ivrs)_ 

Blague à part, ce particularisme sudiste a traversé l'Atlantique. 

Je dis aussi «_ j'ai LE rhume_ » - ce qui sous-entend rhume banal/de cerveau/rhinopharyngite (non, je ne dis pas rhinopharyngite.)  
À moins bien sûr de préciser, comme Martine, _j'ai un rhume carabiné / un mauvais rhume, etc._

Je dis « _j'ai une otite _» . Mais il m'arrive de préciser gauche/droite, parce que j'ai deux oreilles.


----------



## Donaldos

Il serait intéressant de voir la répartition des maladies entre les deux catégories (celles que l'on associe plus volontiers à l'article indéfini et celles que l'on réserve à l'article défini) pour étudier d'éventuelles "tendances".

Il me semble que le fait de pouvoir apprécier notre cas particulier de malade  dans un contexte plus général (en prenant en compte des aspects tels que le nombre de personnes touchées par notre maladie (dans la durée ou simultanément), sa cause, son mode de transmission etc.) influence le "choix" de l'article.

Je pense ainsi que la nature contagieuse de la maladie reste pertinente et tout particulièrement lorsqu'elle donne lieu à des phénomènes d'une certaine ampleur à l'échelle de la population (le sida, la grippe, etc.) dont la cause est de surcroît bien identifiée et commune à l'ensemble des individus.

_Un_ rhume ou _un_ cancer en revanche a un côté plus imprévisible et aléatoire dans la façon dont il frappe qui fait qu'on peut facilement en voir chaque occurrence comme un cas particulier et isolé. Mais _le_ rhume et _le_ cancer, dans ce qu'ils ont de plus général, concernent bien toute la population. Et apparemment certains disent "j'ai _le_ cancer" comme d'autres disent "j'ai _le_ rhume" (sont-ce les mêmes?)

_ A priori_, on peut toujours utiliser l'article défini pour toute maladie  dès que l'on veut en parler en termes généraux. Des médecins parleront peut-être de "la sciatique" et des moyens de la soulager même si je m'imagine moins dire "j'ai la sciatique" que "j'ai une sciatique". De même "j'ai eu _la_ fracture de la hanche" est sans doute moins commun que "j'ai eu _une_ fracture de la hanche" même si _la_ fracture de la hanche fait des ravages chez les personnes âgées... C'est donc quand on se place au niveau de l'individu  que le problème du choix de l'article pourrait se poser (même si ce choix est souvent fait pour nous).

Les raisons qui nous poussent à établir le lien entre le particulier et le général et à privilégier l'un ou l'autre sont probablement trop complexes pour obéir à une règle simple du type "maladie contagieuse ou non" mais à mon avis rien n'est figé dans ce domaine. En lisant les réponses je me dis que je pourrais assez facilement m'habituer à certaines préférences des uns et des autres.


Mais soudain je me pose la question, vous avez "la webcam" ou "une webcam" vous?


----------



## janpol

j'habite au nord de la Loire (j'aime bien "le dessus de la Loire" de Karine !) et j'entends les deux.
Maître Capello, je vois qu'en s'installant en Suisse, Virenque a fait des émules...


----------



## CapnPrep

Il ne faut pas comprendre « contagieux » dans un sens strictement médical ! C'est ce que j'ai essayé de dire : les usages linguistiques ne reflètent pas toutes nos connaissances de l'univers du XXIe siècle. La langue peut se servir de certaines notions quasi-scientifiques (animé / non animé, naturel / artificiel, mangeable / immangeable), mais ces oppositions sont basées sur les observations naïves de nos ancêtres. Les virus et les bactéries n'ont rien à voir là-dedans. Par contre, on peut imaginer une langue qui encode grammaticalement une distinction entre les maladies qui provoquent des épidémies, et les autres, moins graves et moins transmissibles.

Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec Donaldos, beaucoup d'autres facteurs peuvent entrer en jeu, et il faudra entreprendre une étude plus systématique pour y voir plus clair. Mais pas sur ce forum — on n'aime pas les listes !


----------



## Nicomon

Donaldos said:


> Mais _le_ rhume et _le_ cancer, dans ce qu'ils ont de plus général, concernent bien toute la population. Et apparemment certains disent "j'ai _le_ cancer" comme d'autres disent "j'ai _le_ rhume" (sont-ce les mêmes?)



À mon avis, oui, ce sont les mêmes. Enfin... je ne peux répondre qu'en mon nom, mais je dirais (si par malheur cela devait m'arriver) « j'ai le cancer » (sans doute en précisant lequel, par ex. du poumon, de la gorge, etc.) comme je dis « j'ai le rhume ».


----------



## Corsicum

Une lapalissade, la la…la lapalissade du jour à propos du _rhume_ du jour ou peut être le _rhume_ d’un jour ?.
Pour désigner _un_ _rhume_ ou _le_ , si il y a une spécificité régionale elle ne peut venir que de la langue régionale : _le rhume de la sardine_ ? 

Pour le sud plus à l ‘est que je connais mieux : 
Je ne suis pas certain, mais il me semble que ce serait plutôt _un_, sans exclure le _le_.

Suppositions pour les raisons d’un usage préférentiel : 
_Le rhume_ est celui qui circule celui du moment, comme _le rhume_ des foins, il serait lié à un contexte, _le rhume_ que tout le monde a en ce moment, de saison.
_Un rhume_ est un _rhume_ parmi d’autres, il peut être _bon, sacré, de cerveau_, pourquoi pas _virtuel_ de nos jours ?
_Un ou le rhume_ s’attrape, un ou le _rhum_ se boit ?….je ne sais pas ?

Bref, j’ai encore parlé pour ne rien dire !

Ajout : _L__e rhume et le catarrhe - _ _Le catarrhe(aussi connu sous le nom de « tac » ou de « toux ») __Montpellier (1387)._


----------



## Donaldos

Nicomon said:


> À mon avis, oui, ce sont les mêmes. Enfin... je ne peux répondre qu'en mon nom, mais je dirais (si par malheur cela devait m'arriver) « j'ai le cancer » (sans doute en précisant lequel, par ex. du poumon, de la gorge, etc.) comme je dis « j'ai le rhume ».



En relisant les exemples de chacun je viens de voir que *tilt* (post #9) dit "j'ai _un_ rhume" mais "j'ai _le_ cancer". Ça m'avait échappé hier. Difficile d'en tirer des conclusions de toute façon.

PS: bonne santé à tous...


----------



## geostan

Je dirais _J'ai un rhume_ ou _un cancer_.

Mais je me demande ce qu'on dirait avec un autre verbe. Il me semble par exemple qu'avec souffrir de, on n'a pas le choix. Je dirais: J_e souffre d'un rhume_, car _souffrir du rhume_ serait trop spécifique. Puis je pense à s_ouffrir d'un cancer vs souffrir du cancer_, et je ne sais plus où j'en suis!!!


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de me rendre compte que je dirais en anglais l'équivalent de « un rhume » alors qu'en français je dis « le rhume ».  Mais dans les deux cas, c'est « la grippe ».  

Changement de verbe?
- J'ai attrapé le rhume 
- Je suis affublée d'un rhume (pas du) 

Bais bon, que je dise « un » ou « le », j'ibagide que les gens comprendront en b'entendant que je suis enrhubée.


----------



## swift

Bonjour Karine,

J'ai suivi avec intérêt ton fil. C'est marrant parce que j'ai analysé récemment l'absence d'article dans les expressions lexicalisés du type "verbe + nom" genre " avoir faim / froid ", et j'ai trouvé une explication qui pourrait t'amuser.

Du point de vue de la grammaire textuelle, on distingue deux types d'articles: les articles simples et les articles spécifiques. L'article simple présente une opposition binaire: les articles anaphoriques (les définis et les contractés) et les articles cataphoriques (les indéfinis et les partitifs). Les premiers renvoient à une pré-information: le monde, la terre, la mer, les jambes, la vie; ou bien, ils renvoient au code de la langue que toute situation d'énonciation présuppose: avoir le cafard, prendre la fuite, avoir mal à la tête... Les seconds renvoient à une post-information et ils exigent que l'auditeur (ou récepteur) fasse très attention pour s'informer davantage et se repérer (on peut alors dire que l'auditeur est destabilisé, alors que l'article anaphorique le rassure parce qu'il le renvoie à son vécu).

Dans ce sens, il se peut que l'énonciateur (c'est Karine ) de cette phrase:

J'ai le rhume

ait choisi l'article anaphorique parce qu'il assume que son auditeur sait ce qu'implique le rhume (le mal de tête, la congestion nasale, etc).

A contrario, l'énonciateur de cette phrase:

J'ai un rhume

choisit l'article cataphorique parce qu'il considère que _son_ rhume est particulier et il veut le décrire. On dit en grammaire textuelle que le locuteur répond par un effort d'information sous la forme d'une "exposition".

Voilà une petite réflexion d'un costaricien du nord du centre (je viens de consulter une carte ).

Bisous,


José


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Merci bien pour toutes vos contributions. Je savais que je pouvais compter sur vos idées. 
Je pensais de mon côté que ça pouvait exprimer une habitude : le rhume qui revient encore et toujours, celui qu'on ne peut éviter...
Mon amie pensait que c'était mon mien rhume, donc forcément un rhume pas banal et bien plus grave que celui qu'ont les autres ! Donc encore une exagération du Midi !


----------



## swift

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je pensais de mon côté que ça pouvait exprimer une habitude : le rhume qui revient encore et toujours, celui qu'on ne peut éviter...



Cela correspond à l'emploi de l'article anaphorique. 



> L'article anaphorique renvoyant à la pré-information [...], il est placé en règle générale devant des noms dont la signification [...] est déjà connue et clairement déterminée, indépendamment de tout emploi spécifique.


Selon Harald Weinrich (auteur du paragraphe ci-dessus), il s'agit particulièrement de noms relevant de la nature et de la condition humaine.



> Lorsque ces noms [...] sont employés conformément à l'usage ordinaire, ils sont accompagnés de l'article anaphorique qui confirme que la pré-information relève de _l'habituel_.


Le rhume serait-il une maladie plus habituelle dans le Sud de la France?

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'auteur précise:



> S'ils apparaissent à de rares occasions avec l'article cataphorique, l'auditeur pourrra alors en conclure que ces noms, exceptionnellement, ne doivent pas être compris en fonction de leur signification habituelle, car le locuteur a alors quelque chose de particulier à en dire.


 *WEINRICH, Harald*. Grammaire textuelle du français, _"Syntaxe de l'article"_, pages 201-223. *© Les Éditions Didier, Paris, 1989.*


À plus ,


J.


----------



## Nanon

Pour moi, cela reste obscur. Je dois avoir le cerveau bouché...



 J'ai *un *rhume ou j'ai *le *rhume. C'est assez habituel chez moi (et pas surprenant quand je suis en France, notamment en région parisienne), c'est moyennement bien défini et accompagné de tout un tas de symptômes plus ou moins diffus. Toutefois, en ce qui me concerne, une influence sudiste, même vieille de vingt-cinq ans, n'est pas à exclure .
 J'ai *un *refroidissement. J'ai les symptômes précités. C'est un peu mieux défini car je sais comment je l'ai attrapé, ce rhume. En prenant froid. Or l'article défini semble exclu. Parce qu'il s'agit d'un refroidissement récurrent ? D'un refroidissement parmi tant d'autres ? Mais en quoi celui-ci est-il différent des autres ?
 J'ai *la *crève. S'agit-il cliniquement d'un rhume ou d'une grippe, je l'ignore (d'autant que je ne suis pas médecin), mais la crève attend l'article défini, sauf quand on "chope une de ces crèves..."


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nanon,

N'excluons aucune influence, t'as raison. 
Mais je rappelle qu'il faut simplement comparer « J'ai le rhume. » point,  et « J'ai un rhume. » point. Tout complément derrière fausserait la question, donc les réponses.
Si tu dis les deux, sais-tu déterminer quand tu dis plutôt l'un que l'autre ? 
Ça m'intéresserait de le savoir.

P.S. : normalement avoir froid suit la contraction du rhume mais ne le précède pas...


----------



## TitTornade

Ici, en Lorraine, souvent "j'ai LE rhume". Parfois, je crois bon de préciser que "j'ai _attrapé_ LE rhume".
Il m'arrive aussi d'avoir "UN rhume" mais moins souvent...

en réfléchissant un peu je me demande si, pour moi, LE rhume n'est pas plus grave qu'UN rhume.
LE rhume c'est celui qui nécessite de rester au chaud, de prendre des médicaments et qui requiert que mes collègues me plaignent...
Alors qu'UN rhume, c'est celui qui ne va pas m'éverner longtemps et que je vais vaincre en peu de temps... UN banal rhume, quoi...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut TitTornade,

Tu penserais donc comme mon amie. Et je suis pas loin d'être convaincue aussi...


----------



## Nanon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais je rappelle qu'il faut simplement comparer « J'ai le rhume. » point,  et « J'ai un rhume. » point. (...)
> Si tu dis les deux, sais-tu déterminer quand tu dis plutôt l'un que l'autre ?



Ben non ... C'est bien ce qui m'embête.



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais je rappelle qu'il faut simplement comparer « J'ai le rhume. » point, et « J'ai un rhume. » point. Tout complément derrière fausserait la question, donc les réponses.



En-dehors de la question des compléments, si on considère "rhume", "refroidissement" et "crève" en tant que synonymes (et on doit pouvoir en trouver d'autres), pourquoi l'article doit-il alors changer selon le cas ?



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> P.S. : normalement avoir froid suit la contraction du rhume mais ne le précède pas...


Avoir froid, oui. Attraper froid, normalement, ça vient avant .


----------



## Donaldos

Ça sort d'où un refroidissement? 

Moi j'attrape seulement un coup de froid.


----------



## TitTornade

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut TitTornade,
> 
> Tu penserais donc comme mon amie. Et je suis pas loin d'être convaincue aussi...


 
oups, j'avais raté ce post où tu exposais cette idée...
alors tout concorde !
en tout cas, je ne souhaite à personne d'attraper le rhume en ce moment.


----------



## tilt

TitTornade said:


> en tout cas, je ne souhaite à personne d'attraper le rhume en ce moment.


Et encore moins un rhume !


----------



## Nanon

Donaldos said:


> Ça sort d'où un refroidissement?


Je ne peux pas le localiser géographiquement, mais je l'ai entendu souvent.
Le premier contexte qui me vient à l'esprit : "C'est juste un refroidissement".
Ça sort peut-être... de chez le médecin ?


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade said:


> en réfléchissant un peu je me demande si, pour moi, LE rhume n'est pas plus grave qu'UN rhume.
> LE rhume c'est celui qui nécessite de rester au chaud, de prendre des médicaments et qui requiert que mes collègues me plaignent...
> Alors qu'UN rhume, c'est celui qui ne va pas m'éverner longtemps et que je vais vaincre en peu de temps... UN banal rhume, quoi...



Je pense tout à fait comme TitTornade... et donc comme ton amie. 

_- J'ai (attrapé) *le* rhume, misère de misère.  J'ai le nez bouché, les yeux qui piquent, mal à la gorge et j'éternue toutes les deux secondes. 
Vous n'auriez pas une bonne recette de grog? 

- Bof... c'est juste *un *(petit) rhume, ça va passer. _

Je n'arrive pas à dire « un » sans un complément. Petit/juste un/mauvais/carabiné/un de ces, etc. 

P.S. : je ne crois pas aux refroidissements et coups de froid.  Le rhume ou la grippe... c'est viral.


----------



## Corsicum

*Un* sujet très passionnant. 
Il me semble que l’on peut déduire de l’ensemble des avis et des explications données par *swift* que :
*Le rhume* est associé à épidémie, le rhume que nous attrapons par contagion, celui dont les symptômes sont très bien connus de tous.
*Un rhume* est particulier, inattendu, sans explication épidémiologique, pas ou moins contagieux que le rhume, il est sans doute aussi moins grave.

Une hypothèse :
Au cours du temps les progrès de la médecine font qu’une épidémie de _rhume_ n’est pas plus grave qu’un simple _rhume_ occasionnel, mais dans le passé les épidémies de _rhume_ ont fait des milliers de morts, la différence entre _LE_ et _UN_ ne se limitait pas à une subtilité de langage.
On peut supposer que les pays ou les régions qui ont connu au cours des siècles passés le plus de morts ont gardé dans la mémoire collective cette notion. Si cette hypothèse est vraie on devrait pouvoir établir la carte de l’importance des épidémies du passé en fonction de l’expression préférentielle actuelle. Le mode d’expression serait une "séquelle" séculaire de ces épidémies. 
Par exemple pour la région de Marseille : Dans le passé le rhume était aussi dénommé le catarrhe (_Toujours appelé catarrhe actuellement pour les langues italo romanes_). 
_La peste noire, grandes peurs et épidémies 1345-1730 voir « Le catarrhe »_
http://www.clionautes.org/spip.php?article339
_Catarrhe : Fam. en emploi abs._Gros rhume
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/catarrhe
En 1387 à Montpellier l’épidémie de catarrhe concerne les 9/10 de la population.

*Maître Capello* a mentionné pour la Suisse l’usage du _LE_, de la à déduire que les épidémies associées au catarrhe ont été aussi virulentes pour la Suisse que celles de Montpellier… !, idem pour la Loraine mentionnée par *TitTornade :*_"j'ai attrapé LE rhume_"... et le Québec avec le témoignage de* Nicomon*.

Mais il est peut être plus simple de faire une analogie avec le vin et l’eau … :
Un vin, le vin / une eau, l’eau / un feu, le feu…. 

Pour rester dans le sujet, une proposition de réponse à la question posée :
J'ai LE rhume *: particularisme sudiste*_* ?*_
Pourquoi pas ? , mais il est aussi probable que ce soit _un particularisme lié à l’histoire de l’épidémiologie*, ….*_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Nanon said:


> [...] En-dehors de la question des compléments, si on considère "rhume", "refroidissement" et "crève" en tant que synonymes (et on doit pouvoir en trouver d'autres), pourquoi l'article doit-il alors changer selon le cas ? [...]


Je ne dis jamais « J'ai un (le ?) refroidissement ». Mais je dis bien aussi « J'ai la crève »... 



Nicomon said:


> [...] Je n'arrive pas à dire « un » sans un complément. Petit/juste un/mauvais/carabiné/un de ces, etc. [...]


Exactement comme moi, Nico...



Corsicum said:


> [...] Pour rester dans le sujet, une proposition de réponse à la question posée :
> J'ai LE rhume *: particularisme sudiste*_* ?*_
> Pourquoi pas ? , mais il est aussi probable que ce soit _un particularisme lié à l’histoire de l’épidémiologie*, ….*_


Eh oui, force est de constater que ce n'est pas sudiste et même pas limité à la France !


----------



## Prishka

bonjour, je vais apporter quelque chose de nouveau à ce fil, moi je suis du nord, (mais vraiment du Nord) et je dis "j'ai un rhume", mais j'ai toujours entendu dire par ma grand mère "j'ai le rhume", et je pensais jusque là qu'il s'agissait d'une différence de génération! d'ailleurs, par chez nous, on dit aussi très souvent "j'ai attrapé le beurre", je ne sais pas ce que le beurre vient faire là dedans mais je trouve ça marrant!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Prishka,

Merci pour ton témoignage.  
Ta grand-mère (est-elle de Valenciennes aussi ?) dit-elle « J'ai le beurre. » (et non un beurre (*)) ?
Pour autant, je ne crois pas avoir l'âge de pouvoir être ta grand-mère, hein. 


(*) sans doute le beurre (fondu) et la morve du rhume ont quelques ressemblances...


----------



## Prishka

oui oui, elle est de valenciennes, et elle dit bien "j'ai le beurre"
J'ai dit que je croyais que c'était dû à la génération parce que je n'avais pas d'autres exemples bien sur, maintenant c'est différent... ;-)


----------

